# Honey - do list before RSA hunt



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey my friend, seems you wife is not a really hunting enthusiast. You must more work at home as for the hunting trip:wink:
But belief me, every minute of work is worthwhile for a S.A. hunt:wink:


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> Hey my friend, seems you wife is not a really hunting enthusiast. You must more work at home as for the hunting trip:wink:
> But belief me, every minute of work is worthwhile for a S.A. hunt:wink:


I will be worth it. The house needed a few repairs anyway. (a/c and siding)Just went a little overboard with the rest!! I want everything complete before my RSA hunt because dove season opens less than a month after we return. Then three weeks after that archery deer season opens in Texas. My date book is gonna be full for a while!!


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Once you get the honey-do list sorted out, make another list for yourself. You'll be traveling a long way and don't want to forget anything. Can't wait to see how your trip works out.

All the best,
Norm


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Now I know why I'm not married yet!


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Ruhan said:


> Now I know why I'm not married yet!


DON'T DO IT.... EVER!!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

zx190 said:


> I will be worth it. The house needed a few repairs anyway. (a/c and siding)Just went a little overboard with the rest!! I want everything complete before my RSA hunt because dove season opens less than a month after we return. Then three weeks after that archery deer season opens in Texas. My date book is gonna be full for a while!!


The same as by me, if I come back from S.A. I must renovate some things at my house:embara: Because this I must refuse a Red Stag hunt in late August / September. This was a very good offer for a 18 point Stag But if I accept this hunt my minister of finance kick me where the pain is very hard:wink:

It is a shame to be not a millionaire, now I must search for a second job for my wife:wink:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Dude..... you better hope your wife don't read this...*

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Also, let your credit card company know when you are traveling overseas.

As for the Wife, I tell all my single buddies "jump on in, the water's fine."


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

No problem for my Spatan, my wife do all for my that I be happy ( she is 14 years younger:wink: )
She is a real pearl !!!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

The only thing you guys have to do, is to get over here as quick as possible. :wink:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Karoojager said:


> No problem for my Spatan, my wife do all for my that I be happy ( she is 14 years younger:wink: )
> She is a real pearl !!!


Frank,

You cant make up your mind, the other day you called her big fat & ugly??????


----------

